# Personal Goods



## Gordito (Nov 26, 2009)

Good morning. I have a two part question.
1. I cannot locate the exact dates of when it is okay to bring more than $300 worth of gifts to Mexico. I am returning from a quick visit to the US and want to bring back some extra gifts for my family but want to make sure I abide by the rules.

2. My nephew got deported back to Mexico, I have all his household stuff at my place in the US. Can I pack up his toaster, cooking stuff, clothes, etc. and bring them back or ship them? Never had to do this one before.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

1.The limit is $300 unless you are traveling by land the limit is reduced to $50 except for certain holidays where they allow up to $300 .
2. We ship packages from Texas to Guanajuato via a local shipping service .


----------

